

Ask YC: decent JavaScript resource and reference sites? - ulfstein

I'm looking for some comprehensive JavaScript resource and reference sites - I'm hoping someone here can point me in the right direction.
======
cubicray
here are some links:

<http://www.crockford.com/javascript/> [http://ajaxian.com/archives/so-you-
want-to-write-javascript-...](http://ajaxian.com/archives/so-you-want-to-
write-javascript-for-a-living)

video lectures: [http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/2007/05/programming-
vi...](http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/2007/05/programming-video-
education-lectures.html?search=programming)
[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/learning-javascript-
programming...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/learning-javascript-programming-
language-through-video-lectures/)

cheat sheets: [http://www.wait-till-i.com/2007/06/27/dom-javascript-
cheat-s...](http://www.wait-till-i.com/2007/06/27/dom-javascript-cheat-sheet/)
[http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/95/javascriptajax-cheat-
shee...](http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/95/javascriptajax-cheat-sheets/)

combined resources: [http://ajaxian.com/archives/lets-compile-a-list-of-ajax-
dom-...](http://ajaxian.com/archives/lets-compile-a-list-of-ajax-dom-and-js-
related-resources) [http://www.softwaredeveloper.com/features/quality-ajax-
resou...](http://www.softwaredeveloper.com/features/quality-ajax-resources-
tutorials-082107/)
[http://www.maxkiesler.com/index.php/weblog/comments/learning...](http://www.maxkiesler.com/index.php/weblog/comments/learning_ajax_amp_javascript_by_example_tutorials_source_code_and_documenta/)
[http://fresherswisdom.wisdomplug.com/free-tutorials-
collecti...](http://fresherswisdom.wisdomplug.com/free-tutorials-
collection/free-javascript-tutorials.html)
[http://www.jasonbartholme.com/70-javascript-resources-for-
ev...](http://www.jasonbartholme.com/70-javascript-resources-for-every-web-
developer/)

development tools: [http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/wa-
jstools/?S_...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/wa-
jstools/?S_CMP=GR&S_TACT=105AGX59&ca=dgr-twkoJSHTMLAjaxTools)

~~~
metatronscube
See this is what I like about this community, I was going to ask the very same
thing. Thanks, much appreciated.

------
morbidkk
Basics of everything you need:

<http://www.hunlock.com/>

Interactive tutorial:

<http://eloquentjavascript.net/>

Print version:

<http://eloquentjavascript.net/print.html>

------
gtani
browser bugs:

<http://www.gtalbot.org/BrowserBugsSection/>

Danny goodman's quickref/cheat:

<http://www.dannyg.com/dl/JSB6RefBooklet.pdf>

mozilla's JS 1.5 ref

[http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Core_JavaScript_1.5_Gui...](http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Core_JavaScript_1.5_Guide)

jscript / IE deviation from ES 3

[http://blogs.msdn.com/jscript/archive/2007/10/29/ecmascript-...](http://blogs.msdn.com/jscript/archive/2007/10/29/ecmascript-3-and-
beyond.aspx)

browser testing

[http://www.456bereastreet.com/archive/200702/browser_testing...](http://www.456bereastreet.com/archive/200702/browser_testing_css_and_javascript/)

browser market share

<http://www.w3counter.com/globalstats.php>
<http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers>
<http://ejohn.org/blog/will-memory-leaks-matter-in-2009/>

~~~
omouse
Mozilla also has pages covering the features in Javascript 1.6, 1.7 and 1.8

------
Stubbs
My reference for this kind of stuff is <http://w3schools.com> , a bit light on
examples, but a good reference if you just need to know the syntax.

------
edw519
I would start with the Rhino book

[http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Definitive-Guide-David-
Flan...](http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Definitive-Guide-David-
Flanagan/dp/0596101996/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1214480859&sr=1-1)

~~~
dgabriel
I could not agree more.

The web has lots of practical examples and API documentation, but it's
fragmented information. This book gives you a thorough, cohesive understanding
of the language.

------
mechanical_fish
It is embarrassing to have to admit that I'm only halfway through a book as
compact as _JavaScript: The Good Parts_. But so far it is a very good book.

[http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Good-Parts-Douglas-
Crockfor...](http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Good-Parts-Douglas-
Crockford/dp/0596517742/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1214513018&sr=8-1)

------
llimllib
<http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/JavaScript> [http://www.ecma-
international.org/publications/standards/Ecm...](http://www.ecma-
international.org/publications/standards/Ecma-262.htm)

------
Anon84
There's a veritable wealth of info over at <http://developer.yahoo.com/>

The Web Developers Handbook is also pretty useful
<http://www.alvit.de/handbook/index.php>

------
mpc
read John Resig's blog ejohn.org, he's also the creator of JQuery.

------
eventhough
www.gotapi.com

------
ulfstein
Wow! Thanks!!

------
DXL
QuirksMode offers a lot of help, especially on tricky cross browser issues.
<http://www.quirksmode.org/js/contents.html>

